# air lock in drain?



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

if it is air locked you need need to remove a trap but we would first like to here what was all done drain and vent wise so you can get some suggestions from panel for a permanent fix


----------



## tammy s (Feb 21, 2012)

We only put in a new toilet with new wax seal. Flushed fine for whole day until evening when I ran water in tub. The water backed up in tub, sink and toilet. Thought it may have gotten clogged due to different toilet water pressure?(new toilet is an efficiency one that uses 1.28 gallon of water) Plunged, no help. Then drano, no help. Have been reading about "air or vent locks". Before we used tub, my husband did turn off water to replace a fitting on line going into back of toilet. While it was "drying", is when I turned water on in tub and it started backing up.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ok i would suspect something fell down pipe when toilet was removed you might need to call someone to snake or run camera call multiple companys price can very majorly due to size and frandchise costs


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i have had a child do that before on a job and also had someone cover hole to block smell with rag then forget to pull rag before setting new toilet


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jaydevries said:


> i have had a child do that before on a job and also had someone cover hole to block smell with rag then forget to pull rag before setting new toilet


I got to agree with some kind of blockage. It's prolly worked it's way downstream from where the tub ties in.
What your husband did to the water supply should have no bearing.
I once had a cleaning rag get flushed down a commercial toilet- it went 40' before it hung up and caused a flood in the mech. rm. floor drain. Better ask everyone in the house to come clean if they flushed something that shouldn't have been flushed


----------



## tammy s (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for your help. Noone lives with us except my husband and me. We really don't think anything fell in. But I guess we will keep trying.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I have to agree with others ...sounds like a clog..not air lock....water is backing up in tub and sink....most air locks will release at some point or when you flush commode it will blow trap seal on tub or sink for air????


----------



## tammy s (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. It does eventually go down after a longggggggggggg time. We are going to get a snake today.


----------

